# Any of you tried Kijimea (bifido B. bifidum MIMbb75)?



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Started today.

Any of you tried this?

Did it help?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi there,

I had never heard of it until now. Where did you get your supply of it?

Keep us updated!


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought it online over here (Netherlands).

.com says 'coming soon':

http://www.kijimea.com/

Will post results.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

sounds good!


----------



## ormaman333 (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking forward to hearing your results


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Will it be available in India in near future? Can it work for ibs-d?

Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is there any side effects of medical foods?


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

A week in, not sure if it is doing anything.

Starting today with Zinc Carnosine Complex as well.

http://fixyourgut.com/the-magic-bullet-supplement-for-stomach-issues-zinc-carnosine/


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, I finished the package, meaning I have taken it for two weeks daily. (People seem to report improvement (after) the first week)

I don't think it did anything. Symptoms fluctuated as usual.

Not sure if I will continue to use it / buy again, as it's quite pricey.

Will report back after I finished my Zinc Carnosine supply.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bing said:


> Ok, I finished the package, meaning I have taken it for two weeks daily. (People seem to report improvement (after) the first week)
> 
> I don't think it did anything. Symptoms fluctuated as usual.
> 
> ...


Ah that's disappointing... sounds like it's about the same as other probiotics.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

PD85 said:


> Ah that's disappointing... sounds like it's about the same as other probiotics.


Yeah I guess I fell for their marketing as I usually don't try probiotics.


----------

